# Stolen bike in Little Rock, AR



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend's bike was stolen from his car last Saturday night (10/22) in Little Rock, Arkansas. It's a pink Specialized Crux with SRAM Force, size 52cm. The rear wheel is a carbon tubular rim with a pink King hub, and the front wheel is an alloy clincher. PM me if you've seen it anywhere! 

Last photo of it:


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

That sucks, can you repost the photo, I can't see it


----------



## guru59 (Apr 18, 2012)

damn.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't see the photo either but will keep an eye out for the bike.


----------

